# Led conversions from flouresant with emergency ballast



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

It's been addressed....

http://www.bodine.com/products/led.html

This is an entire suite of retrofit drivers designed for EM.

https://www.youtube.com/user/PhilipsBodine


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

ratrod56 said:


> Hi and hello! We are converting a good size church to led lighting. We have overcome many challenges so far but need help on this one.
> 
> There are about 100 total 6 to 8 inch recessed lights with the 2 or four pin flouresant light bulbs. We found some plug in led bulbs that operate on 120 volts. So we are disconnecting the ballast and running 120volts directly to the light socket and everything is working great!
> 
> The problem is there are about 20 of the similar light fixtures that are battery backup emergency lighting. I cannot wire the same as the others because the emergency will not work because I will have to disconnect it. The output on the emergency ballast is not 120volts. Its is wierd ballast voltage. Does anyone have any ideas or better yet a solution? thanks in advance


How old is the installation?Those batteries last maybe 5-7 years.

CAn you install separate battery back up EM lights?

If its not too late,
Sylvania makes an exact retrofit for those lamps in LED.


----------



## BigVolt (Oct 24, 2015)

CED has tube lamps that work with emergency ballasts.


----------

